# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Misteri i Turbines se Eres!

## BvizioN

Nje ngajrje teper interesante dhe e quditeshme ka ndodhur vetem ca dite me pare ne Conisholme te Britanise.

Nje Turbine ere qendron e e prishur, dhe njera nga helikat e saj me gjatesi mbi 21metra eshte shqyer, dhe tjetra e lakuar. Asgje nuk eshte zbardhur per sa i perket shkaqeve, por jo per tu quditur, pergjegjesia per kete akt bie mbi UFO't. 

Ajo qe e ben kete ngjarje me interesante eshte se nje helike e tille eshte teper gjigande dhe levizja e saj eshte e mundur vetem me vinq. Por sipas te dhenave, diten e neserme helika e turbines eshte zhdukur pa lene gjurme!

Banoret lokale jane zgjuar fill pas ores 4am ne mengjes nga nje zhurme perplasje dhe kane vene re nje drite te quditshme ne drejtim te generatorit te eres qe eshte pothuajse 100 metra i larte. Autoritetet e zones njoftojne se kane eksperte ne hetim te ngjarjes. Fillimisht sipas deklaratave te tyre nuk egzistonte asnje gjurme e helikes se zhdukur. 

Dorothy Willows qe ndodhej vetem nje gjysme milje nga vendi i ngjarjes thote se ishe ne makinen se saj kur nje drite e quditshme llamburiu qiellin e nates. Ajo thote "Bashkeshorti im Stephan eshte zgjuar ne 4am nga nje bang i forte" Vetem pak ore me vone nuk kish asnje shenje te helikes gjigande te turbines. I njejte raport eshte dhene nga banoret e tjere lokal. Experti i objekteve te pa identifikuar, Russ Kellett thote "Nje drite gjigande eshte vene re ne qiell dhe MoD (Ministria e Mbrojtjes) nuk ka asnje shpjegim! 



PS: Darius, nese di ndonje teme ku mund ti bashkangjitet mund ta levizesh.

----------


## Darius

MOD asnjehere nuk ka nje shpjegim, te pakten rracional. E lexova dhe une si lajm po ngaqe jane shtuar kaq shume kohet e fundit dhe te them te drejten pertova ta postoj. Mire bere qe e solle  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

Trupat e sigurimit kane rrethuar zonen ku supozohet UFO ka goditur turbinen e eres. Qente patrullues dhe truperojet e kane kthyer zonen nje nje NO-GO zone 

Shkencaret Gjermane kryen nje testim studiues dy dite me pare per te zbardhur shkakun qe krijoi keputjen e helikes gjigande dhe shtremberimit e tjetres ne turbinen 100 metra te larte. 

Vezhguesit e UFO besojne se nje material kozmik alienesh eshte me e mundur te kete krijuar kete incident. 

E njejte truproje securitye ka rrethuar nje baze ne Nevada e cila gjithashtu njihet me emrin zona 51 ku alieni Roswell supozohet te jete kapur ne vitin 1947

Eksperti i UFO, Nick Pope rreth ketij incidenti u shpreh "*Mund te egzistoje dicka te cilen ata nuk duan qe publiku ta shikoje*"

Shpjegimi i vetem qe jep MoD (Ministria e mbrojtjes) eshte se mbase nje robot stealth bombardues i cili ka kryer stevitje perreth rajonit, mund te jete shkaktar per kete incident.

Ndersa Nick shprehet "*Nese ky fluturues i tipit stealth ka goditur kete turbine, mbase duhet te jete ndertuar me material qe konsiderohet te jete ne vetvete mbi ate qe konsiderohet Top Secret"*

----------

